# QRCrossing Melody Maker Challange



## Fjoora (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been thinking long and hard about what I want my town toon to be.
As much as I love the Zelda songs, I think they're a tad overdone, and other than that, nothing really strikes me.
I found a song I love, but I don't know what part would fit well in a town toon.




If anyone wants to use QR Crossing's Melody maker and take a shot at it, I'd be pretty greatful.

What are you planning to make your town tune?

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

See my username.

I am offended by this.

On a serious note, I'm using the Oath to Order as my town tune ._.


----------



## AniseTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope nope nope nope I'm setting Rachmaninoff or using the AC music!!


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesi, how does this sound?

I joked about using the chorus from this, but I might actually use it. Here's the link.

Another piece of music I love is the Norn theme from Guild Wars 2. Still pretty cool in the Melody Maker.


----------



## Peoki (Jun 5, 2013)

aaah. I've been looking everywhere for a melody maker. More experimenting and planning while we wait for the release. 
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 5, 2013)

Id want True Blood or Walking Dead but both of those theme songs are so hard I dont think itll work  maybe if a musically talented person helps LOL  but idk If not ill just try to find something cool


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 5, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> Id want True Blood or Walking Dead but both of those theme songs are so hard I dont think itll work  maybe if a musically talented person helps LOL  but idk If not ill just try to find something cool



Okay, amped4jr88, I gave it my best shot. For Walking Dead, I went off this link.

1) http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=lhdcdnlhgbdcfehn

2) http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=lhdcdhdcdhdcdnoo


True Blood is a lot harder because it's impossible to get the correct number of flats in version 2. Only one note is off, though.

1) http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hfiiihnlllhhhijl

2) http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hijkjkmlohijkjlj


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey, can someone check mine? I've been trying to get Mystiline from Samurai Champloo but I'm stuck on the ending:
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=kjikkjikjnjooooo


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 5, 2013)

True, the Zelda songs can be a bit overdone, but they seem to be mostly from Ocarina of Time.
Personally I want to do something from Link's Awakening, I was going to go with Ballad of The Wind Fish, but I couldn't get it to sound right.
Perhaps I should go with Animal Village, that would be fitting I think. Would anyone like to help?


----------



## Joey (Jun 5, 2013)

I tried to do the keyboard kitty tune but I failed.


----------



## Zen (Jun 5, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> True, the Zelda songs can be a bit overdone, but they seem to be mostly from Ocarina of Time.
> Personally I want to do something from Link's Awakening, I was going to go with Ballad of The Wind Fish, but I couldn't get it to sound right.
> Perhaps I should go with Animal Village, that would be fitting I think. Would anyone like to help?



Ballad of the Wind Fish. best I could do in 2 min.

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=edcnedcndegfnnen


----------



## Smokey (Jun 5, 2013)

Making a town tune is always fun, I just wish it wasn't so limited. I mean you, can't even make any sharps or flats, so you have to transpose it to C major/a minor if I'm remembering them right. Maybe that's why the ocarina songs you play in OoT and MM are so popular.

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hncndfinhnbncden here's a random song, not sure if I'll use it or not.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 5, 2013)

Curiousiko: You got it. I did this version, but if you like yours better, just take out the "hold" note and move it to the end.
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=jihjjihjiikkmnoo

Kaijudomage: (cool name!)
ballad of the wind fish.

animal village.


----------



## thenewtoday (Jun 5, 2013)

Would someone mind helping me do the Arrested Development theme? I'd really like the ending part, I've tried but things didn't go too well. So I may settle for the Final Countdown.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 5, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> Okay, amped4jr88, I gave it my best shot. For Walking Dead, I went off this link.
> 
> 1) http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=lhdcdnlhgbdcfehn
> 
> ...


THANKS SO MUCH!! I'm in the car but I'm sure they are great I can't wait to go listen to them


----------



## Octavia (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a request as well. 
Can someone try to make one from 1:02 - 1:10? I've wanted this as my town tune for a long time, but I lack the talent.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 5, 2013)

Zen said:


> Ballad of the Wind Fish. best I could do in 2 min.
> 
> http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=edcnedcndegfnnen





SFFRulesOK said:


> Kaijudomage: (cool name!)
> ballad of the wind fish.
> 
> animal village.



These sound alright, my thanks to both of you.


----------



## Ozzie (Jun 5, 2013)

I want a melody from links awakening too
but not those that were posted already...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KftKvz0LK4

it's the ballad of the wind fish, but i would like the part between 0:22 and 0:28
I can't make it sound decent with the Melody Maker, can somebody help??


----------



## Cloudbomb (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys are making some awesome stuff!

I'm currently working on a listing for people to share their songs. Hopefully you will submit your creations when it is finished!

Also this: Yoshi's Island Island melody!
*http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=aobabodocodcdofo*


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jun 5, 2013)

Should we make a new thread for melodies? Or does one already exist?


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jun 5, 2013)

Nobody asked for it, but I wanted it, so here's *Final Fantasy Adventure* or *Sword of Mana* - _*Rising Sun*_

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ifhooohghijifhoo


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 5, 2013)

I tried to do it myself, but I'm terrible with Town Tunes, can anyone pull off Spyro the Dragon's title screen?






Y'know, that iconic melody that starts 0:10?


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 5, 2013)

Good choice, Majora999! I'm no good with town tunes myself, either. I know Zelda's been overdone, but I love Gerudo Valley. Too bad I couldn't use this version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqEoIVjUk3w


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jun 5, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> I tried to do it myself, but I'm terrible with Town Tunes, can anyone pull off Spyro the Dragon's title screen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean this melody here?
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=jhgogegojooooooo


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 5, 2013)

AchillesPDX said:


> You mean this melody here?
> http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=jhgogegojooooooo



Yeah! It's missing a note at the end, but I can take care of that myself.

Thank you very much!


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jun 5, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> Yeah! It's missing a note at the end, but I can take care of that myself.
> 
> Thank you very much!



I wasn't familiar with the song, and I couldn't quite tell what it did at the end with all the other stuff going on. Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 5, 2013)

Ozzie: I'm having issues with the melody creator, but I think this is it.
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ihgnoiecnodednnn

Octavia: Thank you for introducing me to a beautiful soundtrack! The pattern of notes is simple; start high and descend for 12 notes, one note each time. Unfortunately, I can't put it in a key that sounds good - the tones doesn't go down far enough. I also think what makes this piece beautiful is the underlying harmony, which doesn't translate. So you could make it easily enough if you really want, it just won't sound the way it should.

Arrested Development End Credits: 
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=iogfneniogfoigfi


----------



## thenewtoday (Jun 6, 2013)

@SFFRulesOK Thank you so much! Sounds cool.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Joey said:


> I tried to do the keyboard kitty tune but I failed.



Hahaha this is my WW town tune!!  Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Octavia (Jun 6, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> Octavia: Thank you for introducing me to a beautiful soundtrack! The pattern of notes is simple; start high and descend for 12 notes, one note each time. Unfortunately, I can't put it in a key that sounds good - the tones doesn't go down far enough. I also think what makes this piece beautiful is the underlying harmony, which doesn't translate. So you could make it easily enough if you really want, it just won't sound the way it should.



Thomas Newman is a talented man. Thank you for giving it a try! I did try again after posting my request, but it just doesn't sound right as you mentioned. I'll just grab a random tune at this point.


----------



## Ozzie (Jun 6, 2013)

SFFRules: Thank you so much 
This will be the town tune of my town


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 6, 2013)

In every previous game I've used the Song of Healing from Majora's Mask. However this time I think I'm going to switch it up a bit. I'm going to use Tarm Ruins from Oracle of Seasons.

Here's the actual song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JJEaVI3JRs
And here's what I've come up with so far: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=fnnngnfghnlnlnlo

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## SugarComa (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm trying to create tunes for both Dune and Warehouse 13, if anyone can help...

*Dune*
Actual Song: (from 1:20 to 2:10)
What I've got, so far:
Version A
Version B (faster)

*Warehouse 13*
Actual Song: (from :15 to :25)
What I've got, so far:
Version A

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 6, 2013)

SugarComa said:


> *Dune*
> Actual Song: (from 1:20 to 2:10)
> What I've got, so far:
> Version A
> Version B (faster)



The faster version sounds a bit more recognizable, to bad there is no way to slightly extend the delay between the first four notes & the second four.
Also, great to see someone else putting Dune with Animal Crossing.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 7, 2013)

Warehouse 13, for SugarComa. I spent way too long on Dune, but I don't think it's possible to match exactly - too many sharps and flats.


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm trying to make the Reaper music from Kid Icarus, I've got a base, but it's not quite right, can anyone improve it?

Original

My take: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=johenhenhenjoheo


----------



## Holly06 (Jun 7, 2013)

*I have a request.*

Is anyone up to the challenge to make this one for me?

Don't mind the clanging in the foreground. I want the chime sound buried under it. It's from 0:10-0:19.
I tried making it myself and it was just god awful. I've lost my touch.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 7, 2013)

Can anyone turn this into a melody? I'm having a heck of a time.
Go to 0:35.  The line "and cries while the spirit stumbles" are the notes I want to convert.




I don't know how MGMT will sound as a town tune but I love this song.


----------



## Sench (Jun 7, 2013)

UGh, i keep trying to turn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmobY-jCjy4]THIS (the first few seconds that keep repeating) into a town tune but I really am no good at this. Is anyone willing to help me out here? (it would be greatly appreciated)


----------



## Cloudbomb (Jun 7, 2013)

*Casltevania Theme:*
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=bbcdnihgmeinemcn


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 7, 2013)

I would love to try and get the Harry Potter theme song (Hedwig's theme) as my town tune. No luck so far!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 7, 2013)

It isn't working for me. I press 'play', but no sound comes out. Is anyone else having this problem? Afterward I watched a video to make sure it's not my speakers, and they work just fine. I can't listen to others' melodies either.


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2013)

Mirror said:


> It isn't working for me. I press 'play', but no sound comes out. Is anyone else having this problem? Afterward I watched a video to make sure it's not my speakers, and they work just fine. I can't listen to others' melodies either.



Me too. I was waiting to see if anyone else had this problem. Are you using a Mac?


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 7, 2013)

I have problems with listening to other people's links, but the creator works. I use the latest version of Firefox, on Windows 7.

Okay, wall of requests!

Kid Icarus Reaper: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=mmjmjhjnjhjfnfnn

Undead Tavern: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=jjggiifnffiijnoo

MGMT: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=llnjnjhfnefnoooo (My god, that song is beautiful).

Sench's request: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hnnijloohnijloen

Hedwig's Theme: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hencdenabnndnnoo


----------



## Sench (Jun 7, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> Sench's request: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hnnijloohnijloen



FFFF. I was on the right track when doing it on my own but i failed.

*You did a great job!* Thank you very much.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 7, 2013)

QR Crossing is THE BEST! I LOVE YOU CLOUD!!!


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 7, 2013)

*I'm obsessed!*

Can't.stop.music...

For How I Met Your Mother fans  (Yes, I have terrible humor).
http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ggnngignfgnininn


The hook of one of my favorite songs: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=eeeenffnoggffngg


A couple of lullabies:
Key the Metal Idol: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=efenghgnfghjlnoo
Trigun (Sound Life): http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=bnenedcdefeinooo

My best attempt at Arrietty's Theme: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=fngfcenfgfefgijn


----------



## Blackheart (Jun 7, 2013)

Going to be my Town Tune for awhile

*Yuna's Theme FFX:* http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=fednbnenndnefhff


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 8, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> Kid Icarus Reaper: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=mmjmjhjnjhjfnfnn



Well done! So much better then mine, thanks!

EDIT:

Just because I'm addicted to these, here's a challenge

If anyone can pull this off, you are brilliant.


----------



## SugarComa (Jun 8, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> The faster version sounds a bit more recognizable, to bad there is no way to slightly extend the delay between the first four notes & the second four.
> Also, great to see someone else putting Dune with Animal Crossing.



_The bells must flow!_ indeed! 



SFFRulesOK said:


> Warehouse 13, for SugarComa. I spent way too long on Dune, but I don't think it's possible to match exactly - too many sharps and flats.



Thank you so much for the Warehouse 13 tune!!  And thank you for trying Dune! It's a tough one XD


----------



## Torotix (Jun 8, 2013)

Mary said:


> Me too. I was waiting to see if anyone else had this problem. Are you using a Mac?



I also had the problem using a mac


----------



## Cloudbomb (Jun 8, 2013)

The Melody Creator is still lacking audio support for Safari/Opera right now. I have been busy preparing for the site launch so I have not had a lot of time to get to that, but I expect to have it ready before or shortly after the launch on the 9th. I apologize if that makes it hard for some of you to use it, I understand how that can suck.

I'm also currently putting together a list, (it's short right now) of popular town melodies. If you have a song you want to be submitted, please feel free to share! The list will be having new melodies added every day after the 9th, so check back often!

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melodylist/


----------



## Zenaphalis (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a long shot but can anyone do this from 0:16?


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your hard work, Cloudbomb! I appreciate all the time you spend updating the site, and I totally understand if stuff is buggy or unready. I wouldn't have had nearly so much fun over the past week without QRCrossing; it helps the wait go by faster 

Next requests: 
Thomas Was Alone: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=jnoohngnfnohngnf

Nostalgia Critic: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hcndenneedeenfgn  How did I do? I'm not familiar with the show.


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 8, 2013)

SFFRulesOK said:


> Nostalgia Critic: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=hcndenneedeenfgn  How did I do? I'm not familiar with the show.



It's actually really good! You're a real wiz at this!

I have so many Town Tunes now, I may have to rotate every other day or so, lol.


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome tunes everyone!
Could anyone help me out with 2 tunes? For the 1st one, I spent a few hours trying to figure out how to do it by trying to learn how to read the sheet music and then converting it to notes. But it was so confusing.

The Portrait - James Horner (from Titanic)
1) http://youtu.be/_dMiJyXyYcY (anywhere from 0:00 to 0:20)

I found one tune from googling but it sounds more like the Celine Dion song than the soundtrack.


Gladiator soundtrack
2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yOZEiHLuVU (1:00 to 1:13) - shorter depending how long the note takes up

Thanks for whoever that helps!


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jun 19, 2013)

*Town Theme Request*

Hello!  I'm new to the boards.  I wanted to ask: can you please make a theme based on the Leisure Suit Larry Opening, Legend of Kyrandia starting area, or a snippet from Star Wars Galaxies?

Leisure Suit Larry:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA55WlZRkx4

Legend of Kyrandia:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aUZjauqaPM&feature=share&list=PLD63754C5BE72FF4B

Star Wars Galaxies:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwVHD-ptycM&list=PLD13FA65BF85F277E

Thanks in advance for any assistance!

Sincerely,

Your friendly neighborhood Reaper


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jun 22, 2013)

bump


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jun 28, 2013)

T_T


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jul 2, 2013)

Bu-bump


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Im using the Junes theme from Persona 4


----------



## AchillesPDX (Jul 2, 2013)

MeetThyReaper said:


> Hello!  I'm new to the boards.  I wanted to ask: can you please make a theme based on the Leisure Suit Larry Opening, Legend of Kyrandia starting area, or a snippet from Star Wars Galaxies?
> 
> Leisure Suit Larry:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA55WlZRkx4
> 
> ...




Intro notes aren't quite right, but I'm not sure why...

Leisure Suit Larry: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ihgnfehfeohfefcn


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Achilles!  

Willing to take a stab at the other two themes?  Also, I was thinking about the music from Super Mario Land 2 when you select a level.  That would rock, as well!

Thankies!

-MTR


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jul 7, 2013)

Anybody else up for my challenge?  :-D

-MTR


----------



## MeetThyReaper (Jul 12, 2013)

Buh-bump!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 12, 2013)

Clarkeyboy said:


> Im using the Junes theme from Persona 4



I can has music?
*sings* Everyday's great at your Junes!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 15, 2013)

Thought I may toss my hat into the ring...

Super Mario World Overworld: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=egjiggijggcefnoo


----------

